# Bumper



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

So I was working last night and my rear bumper cover fell off and got ran over by a semi. Can I drive without it?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> So I was working last night and my rear bumper cover fell off and got ran over by a semi. Can I drive without it?


What's a bumper cover and how did it fall off


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

What kind of car ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Michele Brown said:


> So I was working last night and my rear bumper cover fell off and got ran over by a semi. Can I drive without it?


Shure...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes...until and IF a pax reports you....

Drive up slowly so they don't see...8>)

Rakos


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> So I was working last night and my rear bumper cover fell off and got ran over by a semi. Can I drive without it?


Only if your car is mobile.


----------



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's a bumper cover and how did it fall off


The bumper cover is the part that covers the bumper. Trying to upload a picture but it's not letting me



sirius black said:


> What kind of car ?


2017 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> The bumper cover is the part that covers the bumper. Trying to upload a picture but it's not letting me
> 
> 2017 Hyundai Elantra.


I just sent you a like so you should be able to upload it now.


----------



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I just sent you a like so you should be able to upload it now.


I didn't get anything to upload except a picture of some monkeys


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Just drive in the dark, pick up only really drunk pax, and don’t let any walk around the back of your car. Try getting one of those beacons for on top of your car to keep them focused “up,” like putting on too much eye makeup, or puffing out some big Jersey hair before you go out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> I didn't get anything to upload except a picture of some monkeys


Try uploading your picture again.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> I didn't get anything to upload except a picture of some monkeys


Looks like we've got a battle brewing for Post of the Day!


----------



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Only if your car is mobile.


Can I pull it off or no?

I just want to work

[_Image was deleted due to identifiable license plate - Forum Moderator_]


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> Can I pull it off or no?


It's just a flesh wound........

I'm almost serious with my advice above. If you pick up "normal" people, and/or it's daylight, your ratings will go down, and you'll get booted, OR, someone will report your damaged car, and you'll get booted until you fix it.

Sure, you can drive, but that's probably going to catch up to you sooner rather than later. It would be an interesting study to see how long you can go like that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> Can I pull it off or no?
> 
> I just want to work


I don't think the Uber popo are out tonight so I would absolutely go for it. Besides at night people aren't going to be able to see your bumper as well anyway in my opinion.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> So I was working last night and my rear bumper cover fell off and got ran over by a semi. Can I drive without it?


Go back, rip the license plate off the bumper and tape it to the rear window, you're good to go.


----------



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Go back, rip the license plate off the bumper and tape it to the rear window, you're good to go.


The license plate is still on my car


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> The license plate is still on my car


Maybe you need a new plate number then.... the truck driver probably notified the police that you backed into him and caused damage to his semi.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Michele Brown said:


> Can I pull it off or no?
> 
> I just want to work


It's just a cosmetic issue, not a functional issue, so it comes down to a moody pax who decides to report you. Eventually you need to replace it.

You can find even replacements on eBay https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...H0.TRS0&_nkw=2017+Hyundai+Elantra+rear+bumper


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Do 2017 Hyundai bumpers just randomly fall off of cars nowadays?


----------



## Mizzcheli (Jul 27, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Thank you I have looked everywhere for one with no luck
> 
> It's just a cosmetic issue, not a functional issue, so it comes down to a moody pax who decides to report you. Eventually you need to replace it.
> 
> You can find even replacements on eBay https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...H0.TRS0&_nkw=2017+Hyundai+Elantra+rear+bumper





dctcmn said:


> Do 2017 Hyundai bumpers just randomly fall off of cars now?


Mine did. I have only had my car for a year. So I am mad. Hyundai won't cover it so it's up to me


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

Blur out your plate number in that plate or remove the picture entirely. Someone might report you to uber just by using your plate in that picture right now.

Your main issue will be passengers with suit cases or bags and want to use the trunk of your car. They will see that and some ass hole will complain about it or say they got cut from something back there removing or putting there bags in.

Get it fixed asap because bumpers adsorb minor impact damages and without it you could suffer a lot more damage to the car if someone rear ends you. With the bumper on there you can be rear ended and come out with no damage to the your car because the bumper did its job of absorbing the impact.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

StuDBmX said:


> Blur out your plate number in that plate or remove the picture entirely. Someone might report you to uber just by using your plate in that picture right now.
> 
> Your main issue will be passengers with suit cases or bags and want to use the trunk of your car. They will see that and some ass hole will complain about it or say they got cut from something back there removing or putting there bags in.
> 
> Get it fixed asap because bumpers adsorb minor impact damages and without it you could suffer a lot more damage to the car if someone rear ends you. With the bumper on there you can be rear ended and come out with no damage to the your car because the bumper did its job of absorbing the impact.


Bumper COVERS and bumpers are 2 different things.

The bumper cover is just the plastic peice that everyone calls a bumper, the bumper itself is what absorbs the impact in a serious crash.










You see that bar looking thing? This car IS NOT missing it's bumper, it is missing the bumper cover. This car is 100% safe to drive.

That's the ACTUAL bumper... they are very expensive to replace and absorb much of the impact of an accident. This car is missing the bumper cover... the cheap plastic part that everyone CALLS a bumper.

Bumper covers are the biggest ripoff ever,

They have a functional/safe inner bumper with a crumbly fragile outer that gets irreparably obliterated with the slightest impact.

It SOUNDS like the OP is just missing the fragile outer bumper.

Bumper covers are like strapping an oragami swan to the front of your bumper car.... All it will do in an accident is cost you money to buy a new one.
(They are also important for the aerodynamics of an automobile.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

My Prius rear Bumper cover got pulled off by someone who parked against it, forcefully.
I replaced it before taking pax because I have a 2nd car. Pax will complain/report.
Mine still doesn't line up 100% because of some weird bracket and body dent (less than 1 inch).
Never had a complaint. Its 100% superficial.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> My Prius rear Bumper cover got pulled off by someone who parked against it, forcefully.
> I replaced it before taking pax because I have a 2nd car. Pax will complain/report.
> Mine still doesn't line up 100% because of some weird bracket and body dent (less than 1 inch).
> Never had a complaint. Its 100% superficial.


Hey Ridesharegirl...

I don't remember you being a mod...

Did I miss something or is this new...?

Rakos


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Bumper COVERS and bumpers are 2 different things.
> 
> The bumper cover is just the plastic peice that everyone calls a bumper, the bumper itself is what absorbs the impact in a serious crash.
> 
> ...


You are correct about the differences between bumper cover and the actual bumper, But the actual bumper also bends very easily and is only meant to absorb impact under like 20 miles or so, In a serious crash you have to rely on the crumble zones.


----------

